# Buying liquor online



## Viper_SA (7/3/22)

Hi all, 

I am struggling to find certain brands of liquor in my area and would like to order online. Imported beer and single malt whisky. Anyone here done this before and which sites do you recommend? 

Many thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/3/22)

Makro? 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (7/3/22)

JurgensSt said:


> Makro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk



Nope, they don't stock what I want.... Specifically Erdinger Urweisse and Lagavulin whisky.


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/3/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Nope, they don't stock what I want.... Specifically Erdinger Urweisse and Lagavulin whisky.











Lagavulin 16 Year Old Single Malt Scotch Whisky Bottle 750ml







www.checkers.co.za












LAGAVULIN 16 YEAR OLD WHISKY 750ML


Introducing the Lagavulin 16-Year-Old Whisky 750ml bottle, a must-have in any Scotch Whisky collection. This world-famous Single Malt is distilled on Islay, one of Scotland's inner Hebridean Islands and renowned for its peaty whiskies. The Lagavulin 16 Year Old undergoes a minimum of 16 years of...




www.ngf.co.za




I'm not a beer drinker, so I can't help with your Erdinger and Urweisse, however Norman Goodfellows should have?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

